# Unique pets you own/have owned



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey guys! Well I'm just curious as to some of the more unique pets you all have had, or those that are more against the norm. What do you like about keeping them? Brag all you want  

Myself, I haven't had any incredibly unusual pets. However I raise Monarch caterpillars, release them as butterflies, and tag their wings so that researchers in Mexico and other overwintering sites can track migration patterns. I've been doing this for ten or so years and really enjoy feeling like I'm making a difference. I also have an affinity for creepy crawly things I guess lol

So now your turn! I'm hoping to learn a thing or two


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow that butterfly thing sounds really awesome. Is it your job or just a hobby? I collect spiders sometimes. The coolest one I had was a black widow. She was huge and lived for almost two years! Hmm... I am currently training to become a wildlife rehabilitator. They aren't pets but I get to work with some pretty cool animals. Mostly ground squirrels and rabbits but once I got to nurse two little raccoons!


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

It's a hobby, one of my elementary school teachers raised some in the classroom and told us about tagging and conservation. I really latched onto that I guess and have been doing that even now through college. I did teach a community ed. class about it one summer which was a great experience!

But being a wildlife rehabilitator must be so rewarding! That would probably have to be a dream job of mine. Those babies are adorable


----------



## goshelby (Aug 16, 2014)

I actually own a Ball Python! Yes, it does seem weird to have a rat and a snake but none of my rattys will ever be introduced to my Ball! He's a sweet snake though, has never tried to bite me at all and is just as lazy as can be!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I used to keep African clawed frogs. 

I had three big fat albinos called Sparticus, Rasputin and Aristotle and two small brown males called Kabibi and Chiku. They're fully aquatic and grow quite large - about the size of my palm. They would sing at night and nibble my fingers and do a cute grabby motion with their hands when they ate.

Hopefully the link will work - a video of Sparty and the boys eating dinner: 

http://youtu.be/DI9-iFlkGy8


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Gosh...where to start...Growing up I had cows, horses, mules, ponies, donkeys, llamas, sheep, geese, ducks, chickens, hand raised wild rabbit and possum babies, I'm sure I'm forgetting something. Now I have my beardy, ball python, leopard gecko, rats, a colony of roaches, and a millipede. My husband is set on getting a kangaroo at some point and I'd like to have a miniature pig or two but we add slowly when we think we can manage another pet. Eventually, I'd like to go back to raising rabbits, chickens and goats as well.

Btw Mrs.Brisby, I'm totally jealous of your job!


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

kksrats said:


> Btw Mrs.Brisby, I'm totally jealous of your job!


 I wish it was my job! I'm more like a volunteer. Everything I use for the animals is either donated, or bought by me. I'm not sure I could handle a kangaroo! They're huge and i've read that they're rather daft. But I plan on getting a dama wallaby sometime in the future.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Mrs.Brisby said:


> I wish it was my job! I'm more like a volunteer. Everything I use for the animals is either donated, or bought by me. I'm not sure I could handle a kangaroo! They're huge and i've read that they're rather daft. But I plan on getting a dama wallaby sometime in the future.


Lol they did seem rather daft. We visited a lady who who sells exotics here in Texas where she had everything from civets to zebras (you can own pretty much anything here). My husband was attacked by a coati that apparently had been mistreated by a male, so maybe the more docile roos appealed to him after that lol. They pretty much reminded me of large rabbits. I tend to enjoy animals that exhibit at least some sort of intelligence or curiosity which is why I'd go for piggies before a roo.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Aside from my rats, cats, and dog, I do have a snake. I don't consider them to be unique, though.

I suppose the only pets I have in the way of uniqueness are my pufferfish and composting worms.


----------



## thatprettyarcanine (Aug 16, 2014)

I mostly own snakes now, but in the past I had sugar gliders and a few tree frogs!


----------



## Charmify (Jul 6, 2014)

I have a Hedgehog!


----------

